# Stratum Lux



## kimbo (23/7/15)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac (23/7/15)

Beautiful little mod.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GadgetFreak (23/7/15)

It would be great if they could put 2x18650's in that small package. Lovely though!


----------

